# Pizza Fattie



## coyote1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All  making a pizza fattie tonight it's to cold and to much snow out side so I'm doing it in the oven I used a double smoked bacon hope it gives me the smoked flaver

jimmy dean regular sausage








ragu pizza sauce







some canadian bacon







some pepperoni







cheese













the weave













ready for the oven and a few extra pieces of bacon for the kid  at 350* to 165*







more in a bit


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

mmmmmm, i like the canadian bacon added......these things just look like heart attach torpedos!

These is alot of cured meat there!


----------



## porked (Jan 11, 2011)

With your ingredients, this has to be good. Can't wait to see the finished product. Congrats.


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 11, 2011)

done







still a little hot mabe a bit less sauce next time   350* for 1 1/2 hr. to 175

you can't have pizza with out canadian bacon   and  pepperoni   can't wait to try it


----------



## les3176 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mouthwatering...even though it's not smoked, looks great i bet it will be good!


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 11, 2011)

It was awesome   did miss the smoke and needed something to go with it but still good I seen on here that some one wraped one in pizza dough after smoking it mabe next time


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well it looks pretty darn good but but the smoker one are much better. Say it come on say it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a great combination. I gotta try that!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Now That is a Fattie, Looks Great...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks great and you have now helped me decide what is for dinner tomorrow night!!!


----------



## porked (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome finished pics, one of the best ones I've seen. Incredible job. I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 21, 2011)

Of the fatties I have made the pizza 1 seems to be the biggest hit.


----------

